# [OT] Pronuncia (non di gentoo)

## hardskinone

Tutti hanno sentito almeno parlare della tabella ASCII. In 12 anni che smanetto con pc e affini ho sempre pronunciato "asci". All'uni pero' ho spesso sentito dire "aschi", qualcuno ne sa di piu' oppure e' uno di quei misteri mai risolti (come la leggenda di Gates e Torvalds che sono la stessa persone)?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Mi pare si dica "aschi", o almeno tutti i prof all'uni dicono così, e su molti libri avevo letto che si pronuncia in questo modo

----------

## silian87

Io ho sempre sentito dire "Ascii" come la droga Ashish (si scrive cosi'?   :Embarassed:  ) ma senza la H finale e con la I un upo' piu' lunga.

----------

## codadilupo

mah, io ho sempre detto asci. E, sinceramente, di come si pronuncia, me ne batto non poco   :Very Happy: 

La verità é che, se é vero che ci sono cose che dovrebbero essere lette *in originale*, é anche vero che molte altre *devono* essere tradotte. Senno' diremmo london, e praha, e paris... vi pare  :Wink: 

E poi, in fondo, vale sempre il discorso, nella comunicazione, che la regola la fa l'uso. E l'uso dice asci (visto che io di prof. di informatica non ne frequento, e tutti quelli che frequento dicono asci  :Wink:  )

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

io invece ho scoperto da poco che si dice piton e non paiton   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> io invece ho scoperto da poco che si dice piton e non paiton  

 

come il professore di pozioni di harry potter   :Very Happy:   !!

Eh ?? Cosa ??? No, no ... non l'ho mai letto... il film ??? No... dicevo cosi'... per sentito dire (firuli', firula'....   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Coda

----------

## metnik

riguardo ASCII non so ho sempre detto ascii.

Però l'analfebetizzazione inglesizzata è paurosa dalle mie parti.. apaschh -> apaci, mai-siquel -> mai-es-chiuel, ..

----------

## metnik

Dopotutto anche chi traduce (non i traduttori di gnome o kde), molti prof, programmatori e persone che se la tirano a parlare inglese (es i nostri giornalisti) ne fanno di cappellate..

vedi Università di Torino -> informatica (http://www.arrampicata.com/grunito/viewtopic.php?t=18)

mai sentito parlare "delle array"  e degli array "indiciati"??  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

Se non erro la pronuncia corretta è "aschi", lo lessi tempo addietro su non ricordo quale libro di informatica. Ovviamente prima di allora ho sempre letto "asci"  :Razz: 

Da una brevissima ricerca su google si ottiene parziale conferma:

"ASCII si pronuncia "aschi" e non "asci", in quanto deriva da "America Standard Code for International Intercange" dove la C di code è impura e quindi dura. 

Così anche BIOS deve essere pronunciato "bios" e non "baios" in quanto le due lettere I e O derivano da Input e Output"

----------

## hardskinone

Era piu' una curiosita'.

I miei dubbi si sono dissipati. Ora posso andare a nanna tranquillo. Grazie.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> "ASCII si pronuncia "aschi" e non "asci", in quanto deriva da "America Standard Code for International Intercange" dove la C di code è impura e quindi dura.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ? Ma che razza di spiegazione é ????

Mo', non é per dire, ma se si voglion seguire le regole, allora si seguono fino in fondo: in italia gli acronimi si cerca di leggerli il piu' possibile come una parola: ascii non da problemi, quindi, in italia, si legge asci.

Nei paesi anglosassoni, per quel che mi ricordo, e smentitemi, se avete informazioni differenti, gli acronimi non si leggono mai come una parola, quindi ascii si legge "ei es si double ai"

eh, cazzarola, mo' i libri di informatica che si mettono a dettar le regole di grammatica, no, eh ! Senno' il mondo va a catafscio  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

sara' pure giusto "aschii" ma quando l'ho sentito la prima volta ho riso come pochi  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sara' pure giusto "aschii" ma quando l'ho sentito la prima volta ho riso come pochi 
> 
> 

 

anche io   :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

.... mi sa che mi limiterò a usarlo e al max dire:

 *Quote:*   

> Koma: "hai presente il codice.. quello dei caratteri.. come si chiama?"
> 
> Interlocutore "aski"
> 
> Koma "si quello ecco mi serve...ETC ETC"

 

----------

## paolo

Io sempre detto "ascii", confermato da tutti i prof che in 5 anni di ing.inf. l'hanno nominata, e da tutti gli amici smanettoni nel mondo  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## shanghai

Anch'io ho sempre detto asci (con una i sola  :Smile:  ), poi però mi diverto a correggere chi gimp lo legge ghimp - con argomentazioni alla stessa stregua di quelle segnalate da shev    :Laughing: 

Faccio parte di quelli che dicono apasch, ma che poi dicono mai-esseccuelle e paiton. 

A titolo puramente statistico   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

Ps. in canada dicono asci, ma più chiuso e più scocciato, suona come (huhscee) 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

La pronuncia originale e' "askii", in quanto il suono "sh" gli americani lo riproducono proprio scrivendo "sh", mentre leggono istintivamente "sk" quando c'e' "sc".

Per quanto riguarda la nostra pronuncia, credo che si possa dire tranquillamente "ascii" con la "sh", in quanto ASCII non e' una parola ma un acronimo.

Ovviamente personalmente me ne sbatto e dico ASCII perche' nella MIA lingua viene naturale leggere "sh" almeno tanto quanto a quei fessi degli americani viene naturale "sk".

Bye!  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

 *metnik wrote:*   

>  riguardo ASCII non so ho sempre detto ascii.
> 
> Però l'analfebetizzazione inglesizzata è paurosa dalle mie parti.. apaschh -> apaci, mai-siquel -> mai-es-chiuel, .. 

 

dove sta scritto che si dice mai-siquel?  :Shocked: 

se è davvero così allora mi pare che html.it come fonte non sia molto attendibile, perchè lì, se non erro, dicono espressamente che si pronuncia in "inglese" mai-es-chiu-el   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> dicono espressamente che si pronuncia in "inglese" mai-es-chiu-el

 

che in effetti e' la pronuncia corretta (ma io continuero' sempre a pronunciare mai-esse-q-elle  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Tiro

...da fonti abbastanza sicure: "aschi"

----------

## metnik

 *alexbr wrote:*   

>  *metnik wrote:*    riguardo ASCII non so ho sempre detto ascii.
> 
> Però l'analfebetizzazione inglesizzata è paurosa dalle mie parti.. apaschh -> apaci, mai-siquel -> mai-es-chiuel, ..  
> 
> dove sta scritto che si dice mai-siquel? 
> ...

 

Guarda che quelli corretti vengono dopo la ->   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

..... àsci maiesquel ciggiai apaci paiton ....

----------

## zUgLiO

Dal libro Usare Mysql della O`Reilly:

 *Quote:*   

> SQL si pronuncia "siquel" o ess-chiu-el"; la preferita è quest'ultima

 

----------

## alexbr

 *metnik wrote:*   

> Guarda che quelli corretti vengono dopo la ->  

 

Allora si dice apaci !?!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Beata ignoranza   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora si dice apaci !?!    
> 
> Beata ignoranza    

 

Io l'ho scoperto guardando il DVD "Revolution OS"   :Surprised: 

----------

## Samos87

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *alexbr wrote:*   
> 
> Allora si dice apaci !?!    
> 
> Beata ignoranza     
> ...

 

Idem, anche per quanto riguarda la pronuncia di gnu, io le leggevo come si legge il nome dell'animale...  :Embarassed: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

Io sono dell'idea che la pronuncia italiana di quei nomi è semplicemente la pronuncia più diffusa. Qundi Va bene Cidirom, apasc, ascii, gienneu/Ghnu. Diverso discorso se dobbiamo paralare con inglese, in quel caso meglio usare la pronuncia esatta (sidiroum, apaci, askii/ascii, ghniu).

Ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io sono dell'idea che la pronuncia italiana di quei nomi è semplicemente la pronuncia più diffusa. Qundi Va bene Cidirom, apasc, ascii, gienneu/Ghnu. Diverso discorso se dobbiamo paralare con inglese, in quel caso meglio usare la pronuncia esatta (sidiroum, apaci, askii/ascii, ghniu).
> 
> Ciao

 

Questo é chiaro, come é chiaro che se un inglese deve parlare con noi, in italiano, deve usare le regole dell'italiano  :Wink: 

P.S.: ad ogni modo, apash e' sbagliato anche in italiano, perché non é un acronimo, ma una parola vera e propria, che, non so bene perché, in italia abbiamo sempre pronunciato "male" (anche se comincio a credere che ormai,  sia talmente invalso l'uso, che potrebbero essere considerate buone entrambe le pronunce: la lingua si evolve!   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## toro

io personalemnte dico aski... non so di preciso perchè... ma non è un motivo razionale  :Smile: 

cmq proprio a riguardo vorrei citare l'affermazione di un mio professore - alle prese con il medesimo quesito - che potrebbe essere emblematica ( cito quasi testualmente quindi vi prego di perdonare lo slang oxfordiano  :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> asci... aski... ma a me che cazzo me ne frega... tanto capisco lo stesso... l'importante è che poi non veniate qua a sparare stronzate!
> 
> 

 

insomma la morale della favola è che l'importante è capirsi... anche a gesti o a pernacchie... ma chi se ne frega  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *toro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> asci... aski... ma a me che cazzo me ne frega... tanto capisco lo stesso... l'importante è che poi non veniate qua a sparare stronzate!
> ...

 

Iscritto a Lettere e Filosofia?  :Smile: 

Comunque io ho sentito anglofoni dire sia Ascii che Askii. Ho anche sentito ingegneri (provenienti dalla california  :Smile: ) della Cisco dire sia Rauter che Ruter

----------

## shanghai

 *Quote:*   

> Ho anche sentito ingegneri (provenienti dalla california ) della Cisco dire sia Rauter che Ruter

 

Hahaha, questa è divertente  :Smile: 

Solo che il rauter sembra più una macchina per i botti di capodanno   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ghghgh. 

[mode sotutto]

Comunque, qui la pronuncia è sicuramente rùter. La parola è di origine francese poi esportata -come tante altre- al di là della manica... 

Apash chissà... forse perché ha un suono più dolce di "apaci", e nella nostra lingua quest'operazione si fà spesso. [/mode sotutto]

Però ragazzi, che bello l'italiano. E tutto il mondo ce lo invidia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## metnik

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io sono dell'idea che la pronuncia italiana di quei nomi è semplicemente la pronuncia più diffusa. Qundi Va bene Cidirom, apasc, ascii, gienneu/Ghnu. Diverso discorso se dobbiamo paralare con inglese, in quel caso meglio usare la pronuncia esatta (sidiroum, apaci, askii/ascii, ghniu).
> 
> Ciao

 

Condivido in parte; gniome, gniu, piaccapì.., mi vanno benissimo in Italiano (in quanto acronimi)

mentre "apaci" sono gli indiani, elicotteri, quindi sarebbe giusto correggere, è come se tollerassimo dire "computer" invece di "compiuter" oppure scrivessimo Iraq al posto di Irak (a no, quello i nostri giornalisti lo fanno)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *comio wrote:*   

>  Ho anche sentito ingegneri (provenienti dalla california ) della Cisco dire sia Rauter che Ruter

 

Infatti per quanto ne so la pronuncia americana è "rauter", quella inglese "ruuter"...  :Wink: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *metnik wrote:*   

> ...oppure scrivessimo Iraq al posto di Irak (a no, quello i nostri giornalisti lo fanno) 

 

io sapevo che si può scrivere in entrambe i modi

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Infatti per quanto ne so la pronuncia americana è "rauter", quella inglese "ruuter"... 

 

eh ma io ho anche sentito dire rutter!!!!!!! da un cliente asdasd e pure computer

asd

----------

## MyZelF

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> io invece ho scoperto da poco che si dice piton e non paiton  

 

Su http://www.m-w.com non sono molto d'accordo con questa interpretazione (ah, e il sito può essere molto utile per qualsiasi termine per il quale sia dubbia la pronuncia  :Wink: )...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Su http://www.m-w.com non sono molto d'accordo con questa interpretazione (ah, e il sito può essere molto utile per qualsiasi termine per il quale sia dubbia la pronuncia )...

 

Che figata c'e' anche l'audio con la pronuncia  :Smile: 

----------

## b10m

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "ASCII si pronuncia "aschi" e non "asci", in quanto deriva da "America Standard Code for International Intercange" dove la C di code è impura e quindi dura. 
> 
> 

 

Allora anche la razza del cane si scrive cosi'?

----------

## Vide

Io personalmente pronuncio il più maccheronicamente possibile e me ne sbatto le balle   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Vide wrote:*   

> Io personalmente pronuncio il più maccheronicamente possibile e me ne sbatto le balle  

 

Si potrebbe fare un sondaggio... Shev permettendo   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Si potrebbe fare un sondaggio... Shev permettendo  

 

No, vi prego! Basta sondaggi per qualche giorno! Lasciamo scadere quelli già attivi perlomeno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## [Dozer]

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Apash chissà... forse perché ha un suono più dolce di "apaci", e nella nostra lingua quest'operazione si fà spesso. 

 

Ho letto su un manuale di Unix della Mc Graw-Hill che, quando ancora quel server web non aveva un nome, per aggiustare bachi ed aggiungere funzionalità, furono sviluppate molte patch da diversi programmatori, in numero tale che il prodotto originale divenne ben presto una collezione di patch, " a patchy" per l'appunto. Da cui "apaci".

Curiosa 'sta cosa, no? Direi anche verosimile!

D o z e r

----------

## codadilupo

 *[Dozer] wrote:*   

> Curiosa 'sta cosa, no? Direi anche verosimile!

 

sarebbe anche bella... se fosse vera  :Wink: 

In realtà anch'io avevo sentito questa cosa (e mi era piaciuta subito) solo che sul sito di apache c'e' scritto proprio che é falsa, e che l'unico motivo del nome é la grande stima degli sviluppatori verso la popolazione apache.

Coda

----------

## comio

per quanto ricordo io, apache (basato su ncsa httpd) dovrebbe provenire da A PAChed Httpd. Poi il suono era figo e l'hanno tenuto.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   
> 
> Su http://www.m-w.com non sono molto d'accordo con questa interpretazione (ah, e il sito può essere molto utile per qualsiasi termine per il quale sia dubbia la pronuncia )... 
> 
> Che figata c'e' anche l'audio con la pronuncia 

 

Hai provato a cercare gentoo+penguin?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a cercare gentoo+penguin?
> 
> 

 

e' stata la prima cosa che ho cercato dopo python  :Smile: 

----------

